# Using chalk to color fur



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I know there are a few people here that have used chalk to color their dogs before and I don't remember who they are. If one of you happens to read this I'm needing to know how it's done. I'm planning on having Bella in a St. Patrick's Day parade on Saturday and I'd like to make her ponytail pink. I've used koolaid in the past but I can't wait two weeks to wash it out this time since I'm getting ready to have her photo taken for some advertising in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've used pastels before. Just dampened the hair you want to streak and rub the chalk on it.

If the chalk is too hard you may have to scrape the side of the chalk with a knife to remove the film.


----------

